

Ask HN: What do you do on New Year's Eve? - X4


======
sejje
I own a bar, so we throw a party with a band etc.

It's usually a good time.

~~~
X4
cool, sounds like a good party

------
OafTobark
Spend time with family. Work on stuff. Read.

Pretty boring answer.

~~~
X4
Yeah, I hear that a lot.. it's not easy to find something all family members
agree on.

------
yen223
Do a simple barbecue at a friend's house. Nothing too fancy :)

------
harpb
Sikh Gurdwara with the family - our tradition.

------
js7
New Year's Eve is party time

